# San Luis Pass Kayak Fishing Report - 13OCT



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings Fishermen,

The last two weeks have been the toughest ones I have had in a while. I wake up every morning with the hopes of a good day, however, when I walk out my front porch near San Luis Pass, I am hit with strong blustery winds out of the North and North East. 

One way we have been surviving and catching fish using kayaks is by sticking close to protected shorelines. If you are not familiar by the term protected shoreline, what I mean by this is fishing shorelines that the wind is being blocked from; this will block the wind if you are tight enough to the shoreline. 

With a quality spinning reel and a 7 1/2 foot popping rod, you can easily make long casts out to deeper water while drifting from shallower and more protected waters. Fishing San Luis Pass behind the toll booth on the bay side of the Pass (not the beachfront side) is one such venue that allows access to protected shoreline options especially when the wind has any easterly or southerly component to it.

This week my girlfriend and I got out early (6:30 to 8:30) and has solid stringers of Redfish and Trout - see photos of the fish we caught. With the rougher conditions, we did not have to go far. The cooler temperatures have the fish in much shallower and schooling in the drop offs close to shore - we are talking about less than 75 yards from shore. 

Lately we have been fishing with Gulps with chartreuse color and curly tails (pretty much catches anything) and live finger mullet in the 4-5 inch range. We have been using circle hooks in the 2/0 and 3/0 size when fishing with live bait which has worked great as the fish pretty much hook themselves. 

It appears the winds are going to lay down some the end of this week and weekend and we will be back to summer like temperatures. Remember, find protected shorelines to fish when the wind is up, pack ONLY the essentials as it makes for an easier and safer voyage with less items to mess with and worry about when the conditions are less ideal than normal. Last item, if the winds are over 20MPH, it might be better to stay at the house.

For those of you that are not aware, San Luis Pass Kayak not only provides guided kayak fishing charters and fishing instruction, we also provide fully outfitted fishing kayak rentals (all Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 models) with free pick up and delivery in the San Luis Pass and Christmas Bay area. 

For more details on our fishing trips and kayak rental servicse, visit our website at SanLuisPassKayak.com or give us a call at 713-391-7155.

Until next time, tight lines,

Steve Buechner, Kayak Fishing Trip Leader


----------

